# Toddler pimples?



## Rox5266 (Nov 26, 2004)

I saw a thread about this a while back but did not read it at the time.







: My 27 month old gets occasional pimples on his chin, but recently he got 3 little white heads on his nose which are not going away. I wash his face with a washcloth and some babysoap from California Baby every night, but they are still there. How can I gently exfoliate them of his precious little nose? Any ideas would realy be appreciated!

TIA!


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

: My babe has one on his cheek that isn't going away.


----------



## Datura (Mar 18, 2005)

I think you mean milia, and my son was born with a huge crop of them on his nose. They're basically uninfected pimples...trapped oil, sebum, etc, but not swelling up or turning black. They pretty much don't go away, in my experience. (I had one under my eyelid for about a year before I gave up and got it with a needle)

I hate to say it, but I very gently (very gently!) applied a bit of pressure next to them, and they opened up and emptied out. My husband caught me right before I got the last one, and I was reprimanded and told to leave it alone. When it was still there 11 months later and had made a noticable bump (which my dad INSISTED was a mole on babe's nose







), he finally let me get it out.

If you're super careful about not damaging the skin, they're pretty easy to remove. I laid a warm washcloth on his nose to soften the pores a bit, then tried them. If they've been there for a while, it may take several attempts to get it out bit by bit. (Sorry if this is TMI) Ryder had maybe 25 or so when he was born? So I've seem my fair share of milia...

I know conventional wisdom is to leave them alone, but this is what I did and it worked pretty well.


----------



## Rox5266 (Nov 26, 2004)

My ds was born with a lot of milia on his chin, but they were gone after a couple months. These are new. My Mom says to use a gentle facial scrub, but I am afraid to. I will try the warm wash cloth and try to gently pop him - if he will let me!


----------



## Datura (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm evil, I did it while he slept.









That's also when I trim his nails.


----------



## stiles' mummy (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm pretty sure at the toddler stage they are pimples and not milia anymore. My 30 month old gets the occasional pimple (little red bumps). I just gently clean his face with a clean warm washcloth and they go away. I hope he gets his daddy's complexion and not mine. I'm plagued with pimples to this day and I'm 34


----------

